# My first motorhome.



## Bushtrekker (Dec 30, 2013)

Sold to an American, so probably back in the States by now.


----------



## m1cxf (Dec 30, 2013)

Reminds me of my 110 camper. I must try to dig out a few old photos.

TJ


----------



## shawbags (Dec 30, 2013)

You could travel the world in that mate , nice set up .


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2013)

my first one was the moggy,second one the princess


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2013)

because I'm not house trained ?


----------



## Bushtrekker (Dec 30, 2013)

*The strange thing was that although my wife wouldn't sleep in the roof tent.......*

... she found it amusing that whenever we pulled up most women on the site fell in love with it and wanted to look inside.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2013)

Bushtrekker said:


> ... she found it amusing that whenever we pulled up most women on the site fell in love with it and wanted to look inside.



I had the same thing with my rooftent John. But they are great.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 30, 2013)

runnach said:


> I have same problem when I wear me kilt :lol-061:



"EE Jock. It's Gruesome!"
"Put your hand in again and it'll gruesome more!"
John


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2013)

n brown said:


> View attachment 19540View attachment 19541my first one was the moggy,second one the princess


war baby then?:lol-049:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2013)

That tent on top would never have kept the wild animals out, Bushtrekker - or the wild women!


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 31, 2013)

n brown said:


> View attachment 19540View attachment 19541my first one was the moggy,second one the princess


Wow I bet the Moggy was fun, how did a tiny engine pull that ,was it coach built. Or a very good home build
Was the princes an ambulance conversion .do you have any more photos.  Love to see some inside shots. I am totally fascinated by the Moggy bazz


----------



## n brown (Dec 31, 2013)

no inside shots sorry. I bought the moggy for £40,it was built as a gown van,for those who never came across these,they were used to deliver quality clothing to retailers,they were built on many different base vehicles,and were usually lined out with ply and mahogany trim,this one smelt like a piano. I put the windows in and painted it.the shelf above the cab took 2 small kids slid in feet first,and yes it did hurt when they fell on you in the night !
 it was a pig to drive as the suspension couldn't handle the weight,bit like steering a boat.we loved it !

the princess was an impulse buy at £150,stupidest motor I ever bought,but a lovely drive. straight 6 petrol engine did 9 to the gallon,i fitted it out but had to get rid.it had the 'Jackall' system-turn a knob in the floor and 4 fixed jacks raised the whole thing about 10 inches off the road for tyre changing !


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 31, 2013)

I did a Google and found a few more moggi campers, at that time caravan were restricted 40 mph bet it didn't pass many. Bazz


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 1, 2014)

Very smart and very individual


----------



## sasquatch (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice piece of kit! It may be 'pimped' with all the metal trim chromed-I've seen it done when the Yanks were at Faslane in Holy Loch.


----------

